# How to wire my guitar to a stereo output jack



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

my guitar previously had a mono output jack and i cant figure out how to wire my new stereo output jack to my guitar. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

Same as you would a normal jack, just ignore the extra lug as you won't be using it. Just wire up the tip and sleeve lugs, leave out the ring lug.


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

Im sorry lol but im new to guitars, On the mono output jack theres 1 hot and 1 ground. but on the stereo theres 2 hots and 1 ground. where do i get the other hot?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

Travis Cannon said:


> Im sorry lol but im new to guitars, On the mono output jack theres 1 hot and 1 ground. but on the stereo theres 2 hots and 1 ground. where do i get the other hot?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



See the diagram above. 

Solder the hot to the lug connected to the tip, and the ground to the lug connected to the sleeve. Ignore the third lug, which is the ring.


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

and if I did it your way wouldnt the output jack still be mono?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

So you want a stereo output? What exactly do you want the wiring to be? Are you going to be using a Y-cable to go to two different amps?


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

yes I want it in stereo, and yes I am going to be using a y cable.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

Travis Cannon said:


> yes I want it in stereo, and yes I am going to be using a y cable.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Do you want the exact same signal going to "both" outs?


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

if the same signal was going to "both" outs that would still be mono right?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

Travis Cannon said:


> if the same signal was going to "both" outs that would still be mono right?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



If the signal is going out in two streams then it would be stereo. 

Once again, what are you trying to do here? The more info you give me the more I can actually help you.


----------



## Sephael (Oct 31, 2012)

AB box would be a lot more versatile and then you wouldn't have to rewire every guitar you get.


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

I have two amps, one on each side of the stage and I want that stereo effect instead of mono.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Travis Cannon (Oct 31, 2012)

Sephael said:


> ABY type box would be a lot more versatile and then you wouldn't have to rewire every guitar you get.
> 
> Ill look that up
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2012)

Sephael said:


> AB box would be a lot more versatile and then you wouldn't have to rewire every guitar you get.



This is probably the best option in this case as you will have a lot more flexibility. Especially since you're only wanting to split your signal in two while keeping it the same. 

As for your wiring, just splice the hot into two wires with one each going to the tip and ring. Wire the ground to the sleeve as normal. You can install a DP switch as well if you want to switch between S/M whenever.


----------



## Travis Cannon (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry if I confused you guys lol Im new to guitars.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 1, 2012)

I definitely agree with the A/B box thing, a lot easier than using a stereo jack and y cable.

Also, a little trick when running 2 amps to make it sound like 2 guitars is to have a very short, a few milliseconds, of delay on one. Makes a world of difference.

Also, make sure the speakers are in phase with each other. If it sounds kinda thin when you play through both, but a lot better through just one, the speakers are out of phase. A quick way to check this is to turn one amp around and play. If it sounds better than both facing the same way, the speakers are out of phase with each other. If not, you're fine


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 1, 2012)

Travis Cannon said:


> my guitar previously had a mono output jack and i cant figure out how to wire my new stereo output jack to my guitar.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


 
From a truly scientific standpoint all you're doing here is taking a mono signal and turning it into a stereo signal. This has no logical purpose really. Hosa makes a cable that takes a 1/4 mono signal and splits it out to two seperate 1/4 mono signals if you want to run two seperate amps. Or as other people have mentioned get a simple passive or active A/B/Y box. 

On the other hand if you really want a real stereo guitar then the implementation of that would be a seperate signal coming from each pickup (assuming you have at least 2). This requires basic soldering and schematic readings skills. 

If all you're after is stereo imaging for live performances a better solution would be a wet/dry/wet system where your main chunka chunka sound comes from a center head/cabinet and then a preamp output signal from that head is routed to some rack pre-amp/power amp set-up driving two panned cabinets. This combined with ping pong delays and other panning effects will achieve what I percieve to be your goal better than simply wiring a stereo jack to your guitar.

btw... doesnt this belong in the customizations section?


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 1, 2012)

ABY pedal or Y cable.

pretty simple. no need to make things more difficult than they need to be.


rich


----------



## themike (Nov 1, 2012)

I use a stereo jack in my Custom 22 for magnetic pickups / piezo / blend and it works well


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 1, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I use a stereo jack in my Custom 22 for magnetic pickups / piezo / blend and it works well


my robin with x-bridge and rg2120x... i do the same, but for just multing out the regular magnetic signal, an ABY pedal is great for this. it also makes for a great channel switcher/combiner(which is its main intent).


rich


----------



## Sephael (Nov 1, 2012)

Or if you are looking at getting a wah, some crybabys (crybaby from hell for example) can run dual output from them.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 1, 2012)

Travis Cannon said:


> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Explain.


----------

